# Probleme demarrage Dreamweaver CS5



## yadutonus (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai installé dreamweaver CS5 avec la suite adobe. 
Tous fonctionnait bien depuis une semaine. Un matin, quand j'ai démarré Dreamweaver, l'icône s'est lancée, et sur la barre de menu n'apparaît que la pomme (avec le contenu normal) et dreamweaver (avec un contenu réduit). Sur l'écran rien ne se lance, pas d'image de démarrage de l'application. Tous le reste de la suite, démarre normalement (photoshop, flash ect..). 
Après réinstallation du programme et même de la suite complète c'est identique. 
J'ai essaye d'installer sur un autre poste, et la dreamweaver marche. 

Je ne comprend rien. 

 Pouvez vous m'aider ?

merci


----------



## FranZz (6 Juillet 2010)

Salut, c'est quoi un contenu réduit pour toi?


----------



## iMax237 (6 Juillet 2010)

Même problème aujourd'hui.
Les désinstallations/réinstallations n'y font apparament rien.
Le reste de la suite fonctionnent normalement.
Dans le menu Dream n'apparaît que Services, Masquer Dream/autres  et Quitter.

Quelqu'un pour nous aider ?


----------



## coyote08 (11 Juillet 2010)

j'ai également rencontré ce problème. 
la solution donner par Adobe est la suivante: 

1: quitter Dreamweaver si cela n'est déjà pas fait 
2: naviguer jusqu'au répertoire suivant : Macintosh HD/ Utilisateur / / Bibliothèque / Application Support / Adobe / Dreamweaver CS5 / fr_FR / Configuration 
3: renommez le dossier Configuration en ConfigurationOld 
4:Relancez Dreamweaver 
5:Enjoy


----------



## lesims1000 (13 Juillet 2010)

coyote08 a dit:


> j'ai également rencontré ce problème.
> la solution donner par Adobe est la suivante:
> 
> 1: quitter Dreamweaver si cela n'est déjà pas fait
> ...



je viens d'essayer cette manip, mais rien y fait....


----------



## coyote08 (14 Juillet 2010)

d'autre logiciel de chez adobe on t-il le même comportement ?


----------



## nicolas_moncompte (12 Septembre 2010)

J'ai eu le même problème, la solution se trouve sur le site d'Adobe :

http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/844/cpsid_84413.html#ionComHeading

C'est un patch à installer : 

http://download.macromedia.com/pub/..._0_3/mac/AdobeDreamweaver-11.0-All-Update.dmg 

En espérant que cela puisse vous aider...


----------



## samuel77 (25 Octobre 2010)

J'ai déjà eu ce problème, c'est votre cache que est remplie, il faut simplement supprimer le cache de Dreamweaver et tout fonctionnera 

-Samuel


----------



## ppiano (25 Novembre 2014)

Parfait, lesims1000, ça faisait quelques mois que j'attendais cette réponse. Merci bien.


----------

